
Underemployment Is the New Unemployment - Futurebot
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-09-26/unemployment-numbers-hide-the-effects-of-underemployment?srnd=opinion
======
downrightmike
This is not new. This underemployment because of competition for odd jobs also
happened under Hoover in the late 1920's. Hoover also put tariffs in place
against foreign goods to prop up american made goods. That didn't work, it
just removed affordable goods from the shelves.

